# putting up carrots



## windblown (Apr 18, 2011)

I put up 25 pounds of my carrots today was dreading cleaning them takes so long with a small brush then I remembered that I had 2 bath gloves {never used} put them on and cleaned the carrots with them took me half the time then using a brush I got them at Dollar General for a buck each so I will have to get some more for the rest of my veggie washing would probably work real good for potatoes and other root crops


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks! That is a great idea.


----------



## Badger (Jun 11, 2010)

Wow! What a good idea - I'll try it - I grow a bunch of carrots


----------



## Leister Square (Feb 7, 2010)

How did you put up the carrots? Great idea on the gloves!


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I'ld be interested in knowing how you put up the carrots too.


----------



## windblown (Apr 18, 2011)

I sliced the big carrots left the smaller ones whole blanched then froze them the ones I pulled today I am slicing some for drying and also shredding some to freeze and dry they are really sweet and crispy made real good carrot salad with raisins and pineapple
thanks for y'alls comments


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

Dollar store, eh? I may have to stop into one. I saw some gloves that are "made for" washing veggies in Williams Sonoma the other day. They didn't have a price on them and I suspect they were much more than a dollar. LOL!


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks for the info windblown.


----------



## stamphappy (Jul 29, 2010)

What is a bath glove? Is it one of those scratchy puffy things made with netting?


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Mine looks like several layers of netting and works great!


----------



## kenworth (Feb 12, 2011)

A long handled dish scrubbing brush with 1.5" plastic bristles is what I buy when the veggies start coming in. Dollar store buy.


----------



## deb_rn (Apr 16, 2010)

I keep my carrots in the ground all winter here in Wisconsin. All you do is cover them with about 3 ft of leaves. We then dig enough for about 3 wks worth, re-cover the pile. In the past when I planted too many... I had to get them dug as we were planting the next year's crop. You can also cover the carrots with a tarp or plastic and put the leaves on top... you sort of peel back the plastic, dig the carrots and then put it back. Make sure you have leaves surrounding the outer edges as well.
Carrots are much sweeter after it gets cold... like parsnips. The carbohydrates change to sugar!! This saves so much time and I have fresh carrots all winter long!! I've done the same thing with cabbage too. It blanches, but is still crispy and great to have fresh cole slaw in January! 

Debbie


----------



## stamphappy (Jul 29, 2010)

deb rn: what is your hardiness zone? I'd like to try that this year. Thanks!


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

Will definitely try this!! Thanks!!


----------

